# Prepper Theme Song



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think like a Prepper and I'm proud,
I'm part of an original crowd,
You look around and say,
It seems to be a prepping craze.
I'm a Prepper, 
He's a Prepper,
She's a Prepper,
We're a Prepper,
Wouldn't ya like to be a Prepper too?
I'm a Prepper, 
He's a Prepper,
She's a Prepper,
If you think like a Prepper,
You should be a Prepper too. 
Be a Prepper,
Think like a Prepper.
Be a Prepper,
Think like a Prepper.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I always imagined Charlie Daniels' Long Haired Country Boy to be the theme song of preppers. At least it was in my neighborhood.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Turn it up





Take the children and yourself
And hide out in the cellar
By now the fighting will be closed at hand
Don't believe the church and state
And everything they tell you
Believe in me, I'm with the high command

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?

There's a gun and ammunition
Just inside the doorway
Use it only in emergency
Better you should pray to God
The father and the spirit
Will guide you and protect from up here

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?

Swear allegiance to the flag
Whatever flag they offer
Never hint at what you really feel
Teach the children quietly
For someday sons and daughters
Will rise up and fight while we stood still

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me?

Hear me calling you
Can you hear me running, hear me running, babe?
Can you hear me running, hear me running?
Calling you, calling you


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


>


Now THAT is a prepper's theme song.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You know it.

A-Team Intro High Quality:


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Wallflower from Peter Gabriel


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Gotta go with Bocephus on this one.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Copperhead Road. Is my favorite.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sgt Prepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Or this one from Arron Lewis


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I always imagined Charlie Daniels' Long Haired Country Boy to be the theme song of preppers. At least it was in my neighborhood.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Copperhead Road. Is my favorite.


----------

